

Ask HN: I have a colocated server that I don't fully use anymore - obilgic

I have a colocated server(Dell 2950III, 8-core, 16gb ram) that I don't fully use anymore. I don't want to sell it ,because I am using it to make experiments with virtual machines(learning more about devops). It has XenServer on it. What would be the best way to make money from it so that it helps me to pay colocation hosts.<p>update: you can contact me at obilgic at usc dot edu or fisyonet at gmail dot com
======
lmm
You're not going to. The admin overhead of running any service is more than
you could possibly make from a single server. Run GIMPS on it and hope to hit
the prize, or offer informal hosting to your friends and ask them to chip in -
but with the understanding that you're not going to be rushing out at 4AM to
fix things.

